# How does this package look?



## the_new_kid (Nov 12, 2004)

How does this look?

*(1)* Profile AP1040 Amp (225 watts RMS x 2 bridged output at 4 ohms)
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-6RdPznBkDlE/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=120&I=489AP1040
*(2)* Rockford Fosgate P212S4
Punch Stage 2 12" 4-ohm component subwoofer
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-6RdPznBkDlE/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=67700&I=575P212S4


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

you could only use half of that amp, unless you planned on using the other 2 channels to run your front stage

and a big negative on the fosgate


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

My opinion is don't touch the Profile amp... spend a little more money on a JBL at minimum.


----------



## the_new_kid (Nov 12, 2004)

what is wrong with profile amps?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

What is your budget? People here could happily recommend a better setup for you. I gotta say IMHO, right now it doesn't look to good. Btw, Crutchfield is overpriced. Search the net, you will find cheaper prices.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

i had an 8" rockford and it sucked. Definietly wouldn't get that brand again. Check out my thread that's stickied 

thread 

...it has all the suggested setups for low/med budgets. I'm very happy with what the guys here, mostly SR20Demon, suggested. It goes through the whole process of getting a new system and every damn question you can think of..lol


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

LIke most have already stated, you could easily get better equipment for about the same price is you shop around. Here is a list for you to research in equipment:

Subs (in no particular order)
*Image Dynamics
*Resonant Engineering
*Elemental Designs
*Kicker
*Treo
*Digital Designs
*Soundstream


Amps (again no particular order)
*JBL
*Hifonics
*Phoenix Gold
*DEI (Directed Electronics)
*JL Audio
*PPI
*Arc Audio
*US Amps
*Soundstream

Here are some links for shopping. There are a few forums listed too, and they have great classified sections where you could find people selling equipment for really cheap (compared to retail) and with full warranty. The other sites are retailers where you will find usually a fully factory authorized warranty or a comparible "in house" warranty from the site.

*www.onlinecarstereo.com (retailer)
*www.mainstreetaudio.com (retailer)
*www.sounddomain.com (retailer)

*http://www.carsound.com/UBB/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum;f=20 
*http://forum.sounddomain.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum;f=10 
*http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showforum=12
*http://server1.termpro.com/Classifieds/XcClassPro.asp
*http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/forumdisplay/f-2.html

That should get you on a good start!


----------



## the_new_kid (Nov 12, 2004)

Thank You for your help on this subject it helped greatly. 
My plan was not to order from crutchfield my main reason for using their website was because of their vast amout of data a pictures on everything and then my plan was to order with others.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

the_new_kid said:


> Thank You for your help on this subject it helped greatly.
> My plan was not to order from crutchfield my main reason for using their website was because of their vast amout of data a pictures on everything and then my plan was to order with others.


Yeah usually when you need to know what size speakers on specific vehicles, I too use them as a resource.


----------

